# Hello new to the site, hoping to make new friends and helping each other out



## MrNicePolarBear (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi. Im new to the site. Im hoping that i can gain new friends. im also hoping that we can help each other out with our problems whether it marriage or relationships. for anyone who took the time to read my introduction. thank you


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

Please let us know how we can help you out?


----------

